

How to add live chat to your Parse-powered app with Hipmob - fomojola
http://engineering.hipmob.com/2012/11/03/How-to-add-live-chat-to-your-Parse-powered-app-with-Hipmob/

======
kunle
Hey guys - Ayo from Hipmob here. TL:DR; we've made it super easy to use Parse
for push notifications, in an app with Hipmob installed. We're actively
developing more stuff like this - making Hipmob easier to work with tools you
already use, so if you have any ideas/integrations you want to see, we'd love
to hear about it! Leave in the comments or email me at ayo at hipmob.com

EDIT: Also - iOS is coming soon :)

~~~
chresko
Doesn't seem like there's an easy way to do p2p chatting without hitting your
server (often) with a new list of 'friends.' Any chance of supporting
something simpler?

~~~
fomojola
Our API lets you send individual friend list updates from your backend, and
we're actually working on a web-hook based way of handling friend requests: if
we need to verify that user A has permission to talk to a new user B we can
POST to your web server and then update the friend list, or (if you use Parse)
you can specify a Parse query and we'll look up the friends that way.

------
neya
While Parse solves a huge problem, there is also a catch - You are locked into
an ecosystem where you have no control over your codebase incase of an
Emergency. For example, Parse's recent downtime made developers helpless as
they had only two options - Re-write the entire app, or wait for the downtime
to get over. So basically, its a trade-off between convenience and
reliability. Choose wisely.

No, this is not meant to discourage you from using Parse. If it solves your
needs, then go for it, but always have this catch in mind and preferably have
some kind of a back up plan incase Parse goes down along with your app.

~~~
jawngee
I'm working on that problem: <http://github.com/jawngee/modelkit> (iOS/Cocoa)

~~~
flocial
Have you looked at FTASync?

